# RED Slimline. I mean RED.



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2012)

I got a box from Corian King in the mail today and tore it open as soon as I was able. Found a LOT of beautiful blanks to play with in some of the more obscure colors no one else seems to have or use very often. I wanted to put the last red kit on a red blank, and here's the result.


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 11, 2012)

Excuse me,?
Is that red?
Cool pen,


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2012)

Jjartwood said:


> Excuse me,?
> Is that red?
> Cool pen,



I do believe it's red. At least that's what I've heard.......


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 11, 2012)

It's a nice shade of grey.


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep!  It's RED, alright!  Nice too!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> It's a nice shade of grey.



Could be high time to follow that up with a visit to the eye doctor......


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 11, 2012)

It has red ink right?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> It has red ink right?



Not yet, but I now plan on it. Good idea!


----------



## el_d (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice!!!!!

But how did you stabilize the lipstick to turn it????


----------



## Alzey (Jul 11, 2012)

Where did find the red hardware?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2012)

el_d said:


> Nice!!!!!
> 
> But how did you stabilize the lipstick to turn it????



Elk urine.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2012)

Alzey said:


> Where did find the red hardware?



Smitty used to sell them. He dropped them a while back, and I don't know if he ever started selling them again.


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 11, 2012)

Alzey said:


> Where did find the red hardware?



Woodturningz has some like it


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> Alzey said:
> 
> 
> > Where did find the red hardware?
> ...



I think I had seen that myself earlier. I am in no position to pay for a new parts order, so I haven't really chased more of them down in quite a while.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 11, 2012)

Dude that's awesome!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Dude that's awesome!



Thanks. According to one of my homies from ages ago on Facebook: It only writes in periods.....


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 11, 2012)

MJM has red slimlines:  Fancy Slimline Pen Kits


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2012)

LagniappeRob said:


> MJM has red slimlines:  Fancy Slimline Pen Kits



Those look like roughly the same kits.


----------



## corian king (Jul 11, 2012)

*colors*



Drstrangefart said:


> Alzey said:
> 
> 
> > Where did find the red hardware?
> ...


 
I stock the red,blue and green plus the standard colors.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2012)

corian king said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > Alzey said:
> ...



Good to know! This will be a big part of my next order when things get right with the money on hand.


----------



## corian king (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello Buddy! That turned out nice.You did'nt waste any time did you? LOL
Thanks Rob for the reference.I appreciate the help.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2012)

I did not waste much time. I found the last enameled Slim kit by consolidating 4 other incomplete projects about a week ago and couldn't find a solid red blank for it like I'd wanted. The fact that I remembered that I wanted to do that was enough of a miracle for me to see a point in following through on it.


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 12, 2012)

Missing a red slimline,
Anyone seen one?
It's really RED not just red,


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 12, 2012)

Jjartwood said:


> Missing a red slimline,
> Anyone seen one?
> It's really RED not just red,



Think I left it around here somewhere........


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jul 12, 2012)

Dats red.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 12, 2012)

You know... if you stare at it long enough, then look at a white sheet of paper, it turns blue!


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 13, 2012)

I did stare at it and I'm sunburned


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 13, 2012)

Have I done a good enough job of getting the point across that it's red? I don't wanna leave too much to the imagination here, as good descriptions are critical and tough to generate......


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 13, 2012)

DESCRIPTION

                NICE JOB,COOL,FUN PEN


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 14, 2012)

I really like the lines of this pen. I am not sure I like the diversity of color though ;>) Great pen. Is that red?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 14, 2012)

mikespenturningz said:


> I really like the lines of this pen. I am not sure I like the diversity of color though ;>) Great pen. Is that red?



I've been told it's red, yes.


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 14, 2012)

I went to the eye doctor like you said, and now I see it! That's the best shade of green I ever saw!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 14, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> I went to the eye doctor like you said, and now I see it! That's the best shade of green I ever saw!








Did the eye doctor you went to do his work out of the back of a windowless van?


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 14, 2012)

Drstrangefart said:


> LagniappeRob said:
> 
> 
> > MJM has red slimlines: Fancy Slimline Pen Kits
> ...


 They are the same kits I used to sell -  Jim might have even gotten them from me when I closed them out.


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 14, 2012)

Drstrangefart said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the eye doctor like you said, and now I see it! That's the best shade of green I ever saw!
> ...



I'm not sure, I couldn't see. :biggrin:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 14, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > Joe S. said:
> ...



At least I can see what you did there......


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 14, 2012)

Drstrangefart said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > Drstrangefart said:
> ...



And I can see that you can see what I did there.

All I know is the van was by a large body of water, and the eye doc had you take a letter instead of a number, I got a "d". The doc called up the next patient before me, a woodworker (he brought in some of his tools) who got ca glue in both of his eyes. I heard them go outside and the doc said "you will always be blind. I'm sorry" and then patient "c" stood by the sea and said "I see" and picked up his hammer and saw.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 14, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > Joe S. said:
> ...



I think you instead found the remains of a dead hippie commune and your doctor was a raccoon. I'm pretty sure that's what happened.


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 14, 2012)

Drstrangefart said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > Drstrangefart said:
> ...



Maybe, everything DID look tye-dye once he was done.


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 14, 2012)

Man, You guys need to find girlfriends!!!

I saw that DR. in the van,Said he was a Dentist, He pulled my eye teeth and now I can't see crap when I smile (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 14, 2012)

Jjartwood said:


> *Man, You guys need to find girlfriends!!!*
> 
> I saw that DR. in the van,Said he was a Dentist, He pulled my eye teeth and now I can't see crap when I smile (sorry couldn't resist)



You ain't kidding, broseph. Single life is doing unkind things to me. I run into a conundrum right now, though. Anyone that wants goods this recently damaged is probably someone I need to stay away from. Catch-22.


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 14, 2012)

Unkind things?
Dude, I been married so long I forgot what breast without rugburns look like.
and the worst part ,Now I'm at an age that I don't dare fart,Can't trust them anymore.

That's why I make pens,It's the only wood I get to polish anymore,all ready wearing glasses,can't risk blindness.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jul 15, 2012)

Man this has got off subject of a show off you pen post. getting right vulgar... don't really need this ....


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 15, 2012)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> Man this has got off subject of a show off you pen post. getting right vulgar... don't really need this ....



Yeah, it has.


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 15, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jul 15, 2012)

Ouch - It hurt my eyes -  Color blind test passed -  Check!:laugh:


----------

